# My Hold of Balls



## CrimsonAngel223 (Jul 3, 2017)

Why were my balls
being thrown about
What did you do
with my balls?
Were they soft
or hard
When you threw them
what happened to
my spheres of dirt?
You must pick up
the pieces and
take them back
to my room upstairs
so I can inspect them
Toy with them
Play with them
Must you pressure
me
to insist you
On taking them
into my hold


----------



## andrewclunn (Jul 3, 2017)

By including a question mark early on, but then not again for the other questions, it makes it more difficult to tell where each statement ends.  For example:

Were they soft
or hard
*When you threw them
*what happened to
my spheres of dirt

Is the bolded section part of the line above or below?  It makes more sense as part of the line below, but when read I took it to be continuing the statement above.


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Jul 4, 2017)

I probably should have put a question mark for that then, thanks.


----------



## Sebald (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Crimson. Did you mean this poem to be as erm suggestive as it sounds?


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Jul 5, 2017)

Erm?


----------



## Sebald (Jul 5, 2017)

Erm because I'm not sure what to say.

Are you going to make me ask?

OK what kind of balls are you talking about?


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Jul 5, 2017)

Soccer balls. Footballs as you guys in the Uk say football.


----------



## Sebald (Jul 5, 2017)

Footballs. That's exactly what I was thinking!

I'm not sure how I've ended up as the one to explain this, but some people might read this poem another way.

I still like it.


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2017)

cool read....


----------



## Space Cadet (Jul 5, 2017)

Enjoyed this read.


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks everyone.


----------

